# Disappearing Dot



## Propum (Dec 27, 2006)

I recently started shooting field shoots again after a shoulder surgery and chose to shoot a scope. I am having an issue 60 yards and out with my fiber optic pin disappearing. My current set up is a 6 power Black Eagle Scope, a yellow Super Peep Clarifier and a .29 Razor Pin attachment in front of the lens. Does anyone have any words of wisdom on dealing w/ this issue?


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Clarifiers can do that....try a circle on the lens or a bigger dot instead of the fiber....


----------



## Rick Webb (Apr 13, 2008)

Experiment by moving your sight in closer to your riser by 2 holes to see if that helps.I recommend using at least a .029"" dia pin ,a .040"" dia may work better.


----------



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

*ttt*

more pros on here than i thought - or are where !


----------



## krud (Jun 2, 2009)

Try a smaller aperature


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

+1 on the smaller aperature.I tried to shoot my 6x with a green clarifier.My dot was blurry.Even my green up pin dissapeared.I just put in a micro peep no glass and it cured everything.target is clear and the green up pin is great.


----------



## wolfface (Dec 24, 2004)

+2

smaller aperature will make your dot clearer


----------

